# Adopting a 4 month old



## ziggysmom (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I am adopting a 4 month old and will bring Ziggy home Tuesday. I've read about crating, gating off an area and indoor potty training. I don't believe Ziggy is housebroken and I don't know how much potty training he's had. So, the basics for him would be making a special area, put his crate there and pee pads, toys, etc. and get him on a schedule. I'm just seeing if I'm understanding things correctly. Is there anything else in terms of housebreaking him that you can think of?
Is it sensible to try and housebreak him for outdoors or is indoor training just easier? I work from home so I'm just wondering what your thoughts are. Thanks everybody.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want him to go outdoors, then start with it and stick with it. Use the crate.
Confinement
Consistency (schedule)
Reward! (every time he goes in the right place praise and treat)

If he has an accident, calmly say uh oh and put him up while you clean up. Learn from his accidents and consider them your fault for not getting him out or not watching him. 




QUOTE (ziggysmom @ Jul 24 2008, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610376


> Hi Everyone,
> I am adopting a 4 month old and will bring Ziggy home Tuesday. I've read about crating, gating off an area and indoor potty training. I don't believe Ziggy is housebroken and I don't know how much potty training he's had. So, the basics for him would be making a special area, put his crate there and pee pads, toys, etc. and get him on a schedule. I'm just seeing if I'm understanding things correctly. Is there anything else in terms of housebreaking him that you can think of?
> Is it sensible to try and housebreak him for outdoors or is indoor training just easier? I work from home so I'm just wondering what your thoughts are. Thanks everybody.[/B]


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

when you're trying to housebreak, always keep an eye on him when he's not confined. I made the mistake of turning my back on Tesla a few too many times and always found a poop log somewhere. I found that putting a leash on him and tying him to me works the best. Good luck!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you want him to be trained to go outdoors only? It's great to be pee pee pad trained for when it's raining or snowing! 

My Abbey uses both. She's a very good girl. 
Arch uses outside and pees where ever when it rains :smmadder: . Way too spoiled.
Tink always goes outside. A very good boy.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Good luck with your new puppy. Maltese are fast learners.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

Just be very consistent while training him. My grandparents have an 8 month old Maltese and he is already so spoiled. He won't potty outside, even if you stand out there with him 20 minutes, and as soon as he comes inside he pees! They have tried training pads, but he rips them to shreds. I had no problem with Stella and she is trained to go outside only. She does put up a fuss if the grass is wet, but I use that to my advantage because if she won't go on the concrete I just walk her over to the grass and as soon as her feet get wet she decides she had better to go! I also made up a song to sing (you could use a certain phrase, like 'time to potty!') when she was just a few months old so that when she heard me sing it she would know it was potty time. Also, praise heavily as soon as they go where you want them to. This has all worked great for us and she only has accidents when I get busy doing something and don't hear her whining! Good luck and congrats on your adoption!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:welcometosm: i hope you will love it here ..jo


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

My Bianca is trained to go both indoor and outdoor to do per business. Since we live in New England it gets pretty nippy outside in the winter. I guess its just more convenient. We originally trained her to go indoors and about a year later she started also going outside when we walked her. She doesn't get walked daily, so this works really well for us.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to the group and congrats on your new baby!! Just thought I'd mention, in case you think you're adopting an older dog and may be having problems with house training, Maltese puppies don't even leave the breeder until they are 3 months old. You are getting a baby and therefore should have no problems at all with house training since Malts are very smart and so eager to please. Just remember, they want to please you and will work hard to try and figure out what caused you so much happiness and praise and want to repeat that. I had a "potty dance" that Zoe & Jett LOVED when they pottied where they were supposed to. Sure, my neighbors thought I was nuts :wacko1: ...and I guess I am when it comes to my two! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

